# Luray Caverns, Assateague and Chincoteague



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

I grew up in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia (Chesapeake) but never visited Luray Caverns until a few years ago.  In fact, I'd never been to Assateague or Chincoteague until a few years ago.

Luray Caverns is located in the Shenandoah Valley and are 200 million years old.  The tour is $19 per adult and lasts a little over an hour.  It's really worth it though.  The stalactite and stalagmite formations are incredible.  I can't even begin to describe them.  Well, one looks like Scooby-Do - certainly interesting for the kids.  It's cool to see where the stalactites and stalagmites are almost touching.  It takes 150 years or so for them to grow an inch.  Some are actively growing; others are dormant (with the right conditions they could begin growing again). The calcite crystal formations are interesting and illuminate and glow from your flashlight (the only formations one is allowed to touch).  The "fried eggs" are from a broken stalagmite.  Then there are the curtains which are folds of formation.

If you have the chance, you should go to Assateague and Chincoteague.  I think it's best to go in June so you can see the foals.  To see the two wild pony herds, you will need to take the tram tour on Assateague.  It is scheduled and costs about $8.  You are not allowed to bicycle in that area but you are allowed to walk there at your own risk.  The ponies do bite and they do run at times.  The tour lasts for 1-1/2 hours.  The pony roundup is in July and if you don't mind the crowds, you can see the pony swim as the fire department drives the ponies across the channel from Assateague to Chincoteague.  Hotels/motels will be sky high in price then.  

We visited the grave of "Misty" several times and also met her granddaughter whom I believe may have passed since we were there a few years ago.  

The Assateague wildlife loop is short but beautiful.  You may drive, bicycle or walk.  You will see great herons, swans, imported sitka elk, and the black Delmarva squirrel to name just a few types of wildlife.

There are several charming legends about how the ponies came to Assateague.  The most popular seems to be the story of the ponies swimming from a sinking or shipwrecked Spanish galleon in the 1600's.

Oh, bring a metal detector, too.  You might want to have a go on the beach.

Kids can get a pony ride at one of the gift ranches (I think it may be owned by the Beebe family who originally owned Misty of Chincoteague).

You can rent a bicycle and keep in shape while you're vacationing.


----------



## Carol (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that Lynne!  You brought back some wonderful memories.

My dad grew up just outside Luray.  His grandparents lived their until they passed.  I have a lot of good memories visiting the caverns with the family.  One thing that really stuck with me was my dad making the comment (referencing the slow growth of the formations) that the caverns looked just the same as they did when he was a kid, and that if I ever had children of my own, it would look the same for them as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like a great place.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thank you so much for posting that Lynne! You brought back some wonderful memories.
> 
> My dad grew up just outside Luray. His grandparents lived their until they passed. I have a lot of good memories visiting the caverns with the family. One thing that really stuck with me was my dad making the comment (referencing the slow growth of the formations) that the caverns looked just the same as they did when he was a kid, and that if I ever had children of my own, it would look the same for them as well.


 I forgot to mention the stalactite organ and that people get married down there.  Also on August 9th of every year, one can go down into another area that is closed the other 364 days of the year.

I was surprised to learn that some of the stalactites for the organ are miles away.

I thought the greenish stuff was copper but the tour guide told us it was actually algae from tourists.  I think I saw every speck of green after that, lol.

My favorite thing was the reflecting lake.  That was just awesome.

The Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful.  I wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I forgot to mention the stalactite organ and that people get married down there.  Also on August 9th of every year, one can go down into another area that is closed the other 364 days of the year.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that some of the stalactites for the organ are miles away.
> 
> ...


The organ is one of the sadder things about the caverns... people way back when didn't realize the damage that they caused by breaking off and moving the pieces around would be permanent. 
It's a lovely idea however and nicely executed. 

Algae yeah, I've been on "camps" where groups of us volunteer to enter and clean up the stuff that's accumulated over the formations, lights, trails and just about anywhere. They're learning that if they shut off the lights behind a tourist group as they move through the cave(s) that it would help to cut down on the growth of the algae. Stiff tooth-brushes and a very very mild solution of bleach and purified water helps get rid of it all. 

Thanks, Lynne. Luray is on my list of "To See" caves. The other two places sound very intriguing as well.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The organ is one of the sadder things about the caverns... people way back when didn't realize the damage that they caused by breaking off and moving the pieces around would be permanent.
> It's a lovely idea however and nicely executed.
> 
> Algae yeah, I've been on "camps" where groups of us volunteer to enter and clean up the stuff that's accumulated over the formations, lights, trails and just about anywhere. They're learning that if they shut off the lights behind a tourist group as they move through the cave(s) that it would help to cut down on the growth of the algae. Stiff tooth-brushes and a very very mild solution of bleach and purified water helps get rid of it all.
> ...


 The lights did go out behind us as our group moved forward.

To be honest, I'm surprised they allow weddings down there.  One isn't supposed to touch any of the formations including the calcite crystals (flashlight is ok on the calcite crystals).  I can't imagine a wedding party behaving, even the adults.  A grown woman ahead of me kept rubbing and feeling the formations eventhough we'd been told at least twice to not touch any of the formations and why.

There are other caverns around that area, too.  I kept seeing a sign for Endless Caverns and saw the name sprawled across the side of a mountain.  I hope to visit those caverns next time.

The Luray gift shops are very nice.  When exiting the caverns there is a nice little shop with some specimens though not like you'd find in a rock shop.  Also, there are goblets and dishware carved out of stone that are really nice.  Another gift shop has some interesting stuff, including soapstone boxes from Pakistan.  Much of the stuff is imported of course.  But everything seemed to be good quality.  My husband prefers the handmade fudge.  Oh, there is a car museum that is free with the price of cavern admission.  It's pretty awesome, too.

Assateague Island - Sheesh.  I forgot to mention that there is a high likelihood you will see ponies from the wildlife loop, too.  In fact, we saw mamas and babies together.  We were able to park the car (everyone parks along the loop and gets out, walks around) and get within a few feet of the ponies to take pictures.  Of course you can take loads from the tram.  The ponies were right next to us.  A great heron had landed on a mama's back and I got pictures of the baby rearing it's hindquarters to shoo the bird away.


----------



## jow yeroc (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Lynne!!  Thanks alot for the visuals.  I live in Hampton Roads area and work
in Chesapeake alot.  My parents are from the Eastern Shore not far from Chincoteague/
Assateague.  By the way, not trying to be offensive, but did you know there was a small
town around there called Assawoman, VA? Seriously.. Thought that was funny.
Anyway...Yeah my wife and i are looking to do a cavern trip next year.  Sounds quite
fascinating.  Are there other things to do in Luray or is it just sort of a one day,
cavern tour trip?  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 18, 2008)

jow yeroc said:


> Awesome Lynne!!  Thanks alot for the visuals.  I live in Hampton Roads area and work
> in Chesapeake alot.  My parents are from the Eastern Shore not far from Chincoteague/
> Assateague.  By the way, not trying to be offensive, but did you know there was a small
> town around there called Assawoman, VA? Seriously.. Thought that was funny.
> ...


There's a lot of different things to do in the area, and you're not far from Skyline Drive and the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 19, 2008)

jow yeroc said:


> Awesome Lynne!! Thanks alot for the visuals. I live in Hampton Roads area and work
> in Chesapeake alot. My parents are from the Eastern Shore not far from Chincoteague/
> Assateague. By the way, not trying to be offensive, but did you know there was a small
> town around there called Assawoman, VA? Seriously.. Thought that was funny.
> ...


 I actually grew up in Deep Creek and my father still lives there.  My stepfather and one of my brothers live in Churchland.  Chesapeake used to be rural!  I guess there is still some Dismal Swamp undeveloped.

I knew about Assawoman.  I remember seeing a sign for it.  That is hilarious.  I didn't know about Tangier Island until a few years ago.  My stepfather had visited the island with his church group and reported that the inhabitants had British accents.  Have you ever been to Tangier Island?

When we visited Luray, we spent several hours there. There are three gift shops, a garden maze and a restaurant.  We didn't do the garden maze.  As I recall it's about $13 a person - probably worth it on a warm day.  Before you descend the winding road to Luray Caverns, you go through the town of New Market.  New Market looks charming with little cafes and antique shops.  If you like antiquing, it might be fun.

As JKS said, you are close to Skyline Drive and Blue Ridge Parkway when at Luray.  We were kind of short on time as we were travelling back to New York so we didn't plan to take in more than Luray.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds great! We are always looking for new cool places. Thanks for posting!


----------

